# Car Seat Saddness



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't post a lot on here. This morning I had to take my DS car seat out so I could measure him.







He hit a huge growth spurt these last 2 weeks. He is getting taller...too tall







He can not rear face anymore







: So SO and I went out to install his car seat FF. Any other mamas feel nervous about FF? We have not left today. I'm not sure that I want to..... DS is 32 1/2 months I was hoping to make it to 3. All those Videos scare me about the FF v's RF. I wonder if it is worth it to try to find a taller seat.....Any ideas?


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

What seat did he just outgrow? How much does he weigh?

DD is 39 months, and is about to outgrow the Titan. We have a True Fit for her, which is awesome, but we are hopefully exchanging it for a Marathon RA50. As far as weight goes, she should be able to RF to 4 years old easily, and I want to make sure she has a car seat that will accommodate her in height as well.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

It strikes me that you were MEASURING huim to determine if he is too tall? that is not the correct way to determine that. I know that all seats are required by law to put a "height limit" on their seats, but it is just a guideline. A seat is outgrown rearfacing when the childs head is within 1 inch of the shell. this might happen well before, or well after the stated height guideline on a seat.
What seat is it? how much shell is still aboive your childs head? how much does he weigh?
If your child is still at or under 30 lbs or so, then getting a taller shell might be worth uit...if he is already pushing the weight limit, it's probably best to turn. There is a 40 lb seat on the market now, but it's shell is similar to the marathon, so it buiys time for heavier kids, but not taller kids.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

The True Fit is the tallest shell out there right now along with the Radian, I tried my 5 1/2 year old DS in his sisters TF rear facing yesterday and he actually fit. Of course he was too heavy for it but height wise he fit fine.
What seat is he in now?>


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My 3rd LO made it to 30 months RF'ing in a marathon then he outgrew it by weight. My 27 month old weighed 32 lbs last time we checked, so I am getting ready to turn him as my seat has a 33 lb rf-weight limit.

How is your DS too tall to RF? Is there less than an inch above his head and the top of the seat? I ask b/c then maybe he's about to outgrow the seat FF, too. I just get confused when people say their LO's are too tall to RF, so I'm curious. My older kids outgrew their harnessed seats FF by height long before weight, but RF'ing is a bit different.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

He is in a Alpha Omega Seat. He has about 1/2 inch of shell above his head. That's why I say he is too tall. He is 31.5 pounds. So I really would like him RF, I'm just not sure what seat to go with....or weather I should have him FF.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think this is what you are going to want to read, but yes, he has outgrown the seat RFing. AND children usually outgrow the Alpha Omega seats (unless it's the new 50# one) FFing soon after they outgrow it RFing -- the top headrest/strap setting is for booster use only and a child has outgrown a seat by height FFing when his shoulders are above the top (usable) strap setting.

The Sunshine Kids Radian and Learning Curve TrueFit both have tall shells and high harnesses.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

now I just read on http://www.car-safety.org/rearface.html

"An appropriate height guideline to determine when a child is too tall for a rear-facing convertible is when the top of their head reaches the top of the shell. Make sure to measure to the top of the hard shell and not the fabric cover that may appear be taller. If your seat has an adjustable head support (like the Britax Boulevard or the Cosco Alpha Omega/3-in-1), then the top of the head support is the important level if it extends beyond the main shell."

Our seat has the adjustabe head rest thing so can I keep him RF then?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

As I just wrote, in most Alpha Omega seats, the top setting is for booster use only. Please check the manual and the back of the seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Make sure you are measuring like this. Frequently kids have much more room than we think they do


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:

This morning I had to take my DS car seat out so I could measure him.
Like a PP poster, i too wonder why you took the seat out of the car in order to measure to see if he is too tall for it? Isnt the best way to measure with the child in the carseat, installed in the car as it normally is?

Katherine


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought it had to be with the cover off the seat. And I was measuring wrong. I was measuring straight across not at a angle. I will recheck in the morning and let ya'll know what I come up with. Thanks for all the advise


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

No, measure with the cover on, just like he would be sitting in it







And yes, measure perpendicular from the back of the shell.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello again mama's. After reading the manual over I had to call Cosco to talk to them about this. I can not RF DS anymore is what I got from both the manual and the person whom I talked to on the phone.

Currently we have DS seat FF but are trying not to leave the house by car much. We need a new seat. Suggestions please. Is there a seat out there that DS can still RF in? Plus we would like to Harness to atleast 65 lbs. I'd like to get the best seat for my $$. I was looking at the True Fit they have it for $150 something on amazon right now.

Any suggestions would be great Thanks


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *creekprincess* 
Hello again mama's. After reading the manual over I had to call Cosco to talk to them about this. I can not RF DS anymore is what I got from both the manual and the person whom I talked to on the phone.

Currently we have DS seat FF but are trying not to leave the house by car much. We need a new seat. Suggestions please. Is there a seat out there that DS can still RF in? Plus we would like to Harness to atleast 65 lbs. I'd like to get the best seat for my $$. I was looking at the True Fit they have it for $150 something on amazon right now.

Any suggestions would be great Thanks

I would buy the TF and continue to rear face him. My son is within an inch or so of outgrowing the AOE, and this is what I plan on doing as he is only 26 lb. right now.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

Is the cheaper True fit as good a the newer more pricey one?


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I turned my boys around the minute they hit the requirements for their seats. They were so much happier FFing over RFing. We just bumped our youngest from the Marathon to a Regent (Britax) and he loves it.

It will take some getting used to, but overall it is great.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Toddlers are five times safer rear-facing.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Toddlers are five times safer rear-facing.

IF they are within the carseat height / weight limits for rear facing.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
IF they are within the carseat height / weight limits for rear facing.

Well, yes. But I was replying to the poster who said she turned her kids the minute they were able to FF, so I assumed they still fit RFing.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

The new Graco My Ride 65 RF to 40lbs. and harnesses to 65 lbs. I'm thinking about getting it for my grandchild, whose expected in February. I found a review on it here http://carseatblog.com/?p=2312 and it's for sale here http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3532435 . I've got several months before it's time to buy one, so I'm hoping for more reviews. I think the True Fit only goes to 35 lbs. RF.

My 3.5 year old DD loves her Nautilus. Her torso is long (she's wearing size 5 shirts) and she's 39lbs., so she can't RF.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Toddlers are five times safer rear-facing.

Also, the only studies on this only look at children under the age of 2. The assumption would be it would apply to older kids too, but just to clarify.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Even though the MyRide is rated to 40 pounds RF, the shell is pretty short. Most kids aren't going to make it to 35 pounds RF in it, much less 40.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Also, the only studies on this only look at children under the age of 2. The assumption would be it would apply to older kids too, but just to clarify.

Actually a new study came out tracking through the age of 4 and it made the news both in the US and in the UK.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellnes...7818004&page=1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...n-experts.html


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *creekprincess* 
Currently we have DS seat FF but are trying not to leave the house by car much. We need a new seat. Suggestions please. Is there a seat out there that DS can still RF in? Plus we would like to Harness to atleast 65 lbs. I'd like to get the best seat for my $$. I was looking at the True Fit they have it for $150 something on amazon right now.

Any suggestions would be great Thanks

i just bought a My Ride for my son...he is 38 inches tall and 34.5 lbs., so just below being too heavy for his BV. he has LOTS of room for growing (i would say between 3-4 inches of the shell). Its very roomy too. He's 3.5 right now and i expect that he will prob. be at least 4 before FF'ing.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natsuki* 
Actually a new study came out tracking through the age of 4 and it made the news both in the US and in the UK.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellnes...7818004&page=1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...n-experts.html

drrr, forgot about that. But, the 5x stat came from the under 2 one. Not sure what the exact specific is for the under 4 one.

From your first link:

Quote:

A child is 5.53 times safer during their second year of life in a rear-facing car seat versus a forward-facing one," said Dr. Joseph O'Neil, a pediatrician at Riley Hospital and associate professor of pediatrics at the Indiana University School of Medicine in Indianapolis. "I think that this is a very important topic for child safety."
Second year of life = between the ages of 1 and 2. While I totally believe children are safer rfing as long as possible, I REALLY would like to see some stats on over 2s.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
i just bought a My Ride for my son...he is 38 inches tall and 34.5 lbs., so just below being too heavy for his BV. he has LOTS of room for growing (i would say between 3-4 inches of the shell). Its very roomy too. He's 3.5 right now and i expect that he will prob. be at least 4 before FF'ing.


Way to go on RF for so long that is so awesome!
the MR65 is 26inch H and the seat that DS is in is 25.94 inch H. So with DS not being able to use his AOE RF anymore I doubt he could in this one.

Does anyone have any thought on the old True Fit V's the New True fit. Does anyone have a RF True fit in a malibu? I have heard that it doesnt install very well in seats that are not flat. any insight ladies? Thank You a million.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I just wanted to update that we got the True Fit and are RF. Thank you all


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *creekprincess* 
Way to go on RF for so long that is so awesome!
the MR65 is 26inch H and the seat that DS is in is 25.94 inch H. So with DS not being able to use his AOE RF anymore I doubt he could in this one.

Does anyone have any thought on the old True Fit V's the New True fit. Does anyone have a RF True fit in a malibu? I have heard that it doesnt install very well in seats that are not flat. any insight ladies? Thank You a million.

sometimes it does make a difference in how the seat fits in your car. i thought he wouldnt have room for growth in the MR but he really does. I certainly wouldn't order one online unless you could return with free shipping but its worth looking at BRU or somewhere that carries them and see how the seat, and your son, fits in the car.


----------

